# Insulting St. Patrick's Day shirts at Walmarts



## Gael (Mar 2, 2014)

http://www.irishcentral.com/roots/W...ricks-Day-shirts-slammed-as-hypocritical.html


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 3, 2014)

_IMHO people have lost their sense of humour_  :grin:


----------



## Gael (Mar 3, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _IMHO people have lost their sense of humour_  :grin:



I don't know. If it was a shirt that said something about black people eating chicken or such, how would that go down?

You can get away with a lot of stereotype insults using the "it's only a joke" attitude. Personally, I detest stereotyping of any group anywhere.


----------



## Justme (Mar 3, 2014)

No big deal, I can't even remember exactly when St Patrick's Day, sometime this month isn't it? I have dual British and Irish citizenship!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 3, 2014)

> Westley is asking the Irish community not to purchase anything from Walmart stores for the month of March.



Then how are they going to get their beer and potatoes? 

Seriously with this? How about the St. Patrick's Day Parade in NYC, with everyone wearing those butt-ugly green plastic hats? No one complains about _that_ very much, now do they? "KISS ME, I'M IRISH" buttons - no, nothing wrong _there_, right? 

I'm with Jill on this one - people need to lighten up, _especially_ fat ugly Americans with big mouths. 



> Personally, I detest stereotyping of any group anywhere.



Stereotypes more often than not have their origins in truth. Why are Italians to this day called "greaseballs"? Because they used to use grease in their hair. Why are they called "Guineas"? Because some of the Southern Italians have very dark skin.

This is from Wikipedia - 



> *Mick* - Derogatory term for an Irishman in the U.S. and U.K. It is derived  from Mickey and Mikey, nicknames for Mícheál, a common Irish name for  males after St. Michael.*
> 
> Paddy* - Derogatory term for an Irish man, derived from a nickname for Pádraig, a common Irish name for males after St. Patrick.*
> 
> ...



So the Irish themselves are not entirely blameless ...


----------



## Gael (Mar 3, 2014)

Justme said:


> No big deal, I can't even remember exactly when St Patrick's Day, sometime this month isn't it? I have dual British and Irish citizenship!



How'd that happen? You had a relative born in Ireland? Just curious.


----------



## Gael (Mar 3, 2014)

Stereotypes more often than not have their origins in truth. Why are Italians to this day called "greaseballs"? Because they used to use grease in their hair. Why are they called "Guineas"? Because some of the Southern Italians have very dark skin.

For me that's dangerous thinking for it leads to the ultimate of stereotyping; bigotry. I dislike lumping people together and attributing to them traits that may or may not apply to them individually.

I like the concept of taking people as I find them and not having preconceived ideas about someone because of their ethinic backgrounds. Not to mention it doesn't make me laugh and I love comedy in many forms. Just not when it's aimed at someones ethnicity.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Gael (Mar 3, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



I rest my case.


----------



## Justme (Mar 3, 2014)

Gael said:


> How'd that happen? You had a relative born in Ireland? Just curious.



Yes, my paternal grandmother was Irish, I detested her, but her mother was really lovely. When we visited Ireland we were taken with the friendliness of the people. My youngest sister decided to get dual nationality for no better reason than she could. As she had collected all the necessary documentation, I decided to get dual nationality too in 2008, it only cost £88. I got it partly because I knew how much it would wind my mother up if she knew! But I refrained from telling her, although it was tempting.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 3, 2014)

Gael said:


> For me that's dangerous thinking for it leads to the ultimate of stereotyping; bigotry. I dislike lumping people together and attributing to them traits that may or may not apply to them individually.



I would have to be blind not to see that some Italians are dark-skinned. It's only natural for people to categorize other people, so I'm bound to make a separate division, if only in my mind, for dark-skinned Italians.

That doesn't make me a bigot - that only happens when I _treat_ them differently because of their skin color.



> I like the concept of taking people as I find them and not having preconceived ideas about someone because of their ethinic backgrounds. Not to mention it doesn't make me laugh and I love comedy in many forms. Just not when it's aimed at someones ethnicity.



Ethnicity, being a part of everyone's life and no one having had a choice in the matter, is prime material for comics. I feel that pointing out that _this_ behavior or _that_ is stereotyping is only prolonging the existence of prejudice. Accept it, laugh about it and move on, I say. Instead we get stuck repeating the same useless mantras in our search for universal peace.

There IS no such thing as universal peace - Man was not made for that. He was made to struggle. Part of that struggle is, like the rest of Nature, based upon observing differences between your race ("species") and others. 

How did soldiers in the Civil War recognize the enemy? By their uniforms - it was impossible to differentiate one American from another.

Fast forward to World War II, especially in the Pacific Theater - how did we recognize the enemy? By skin tone and facial structure. Viet Nam? Iraq? The same. No, not ALL of the people with those characteristics were the enemy, but it served as a starting point for our troops. 

I would enjoy living in a perfect world. Unfortunately, the only one I have is _this_ one.


----------



## Gael (Mar 3, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I would have to be blind not to see that some Italians are dark-skinned. It's only natural for people to categorize other people, so I'm bound to make a separate division, if only in my mind, for dark-skinned Italians.
> 
> That doesn't make me a bigot - that only happens when I _treat_ them differently because of their skin color.
> 
> ...



Sorry there is no justification for entertainment based on someones ethnicity for me. Never was when I was a kid and isnt' now either.

That people look different isn't the issue. It's making fun of them because of it or stereotyping them because of their ethnic background.

I live now in a country that discriminates and ridicules because of someones religion and came from one in which it was the same because of color. I'm sick to death of it. And it sure isn't funny to me.


----------



## Gael (Mar 3, 2014)

But you look lovely in that pink frock. And that's all that matters.:beguiled:


----------



## Farmtex (Mar 3, 2014)

Come to know each person you encounter as an individual and not as a perceived representative of a group. It can be hard to do tho and can take a little more time.


----------



## Bee (Mar 3, 2014)

The Essex girl is stereotyped but we can laugh at it and if neccessary string people along.:lol:

Crikey they even have a television series called.....'The Only Way Is Essex':lofl:


----------



## Ina (Mar 3, 2014)

Essex is a place, right?


----------



## Bee (Mar 3, 2014)

Essex is a county in the U.K., which is where I live.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 3, 2014)

Essex is a county in England.....which borders Greater London to the north. It sticks into the sea, and is often mocked because of some of it's less educated women, who tend to be blonde, wear white stilettos , and talk in a way unrecognisable by anybody else....which is a complete stereotype, and not true!


----------



## Ina (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry Bee, My early education was ended in the 5th. grade. I'm not stupid, just ignorant. But I love to learn. :hatoff:


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 3, 2014)

You could never be described as stupid Ina..


----------



## Bee (Mar 3, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Essex is a county in England.....which borders Greater London to the north. It sticks into the sea, and is often mocked because of some of it's less educated women, who tend to be blonde, wear white stilettos , and talk in a way unrecognisable by anybody else....which is a complete stereotype, *and not true![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Oh! please Viv, don't spoil the illusion.:lol1:


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry Bee...I live in Essex too; and have no white stilettos ; but I wasn't born here...


----------



## Bee (Mar 3, 2014)

Ina said:


> Sorry Bee, My early education was ended in the 5th. grade. I'm not stupid, just ignorant. But I love to learn. :hatoff:



No problem Ina, I wouldn't be able to tell you where every place is in The U.S.


----------



## Bee (Mar 3, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Sorry Bee...I live in Essex too; and have no white stilettos ; but I wasn't born here...



I was bred and born in Essex and I still have my white stilettos.

Sorry Viv but you are not true Essex.


----------



## Ina (Mar 3, 2014)

Viv, I got over bring judged as stupid a long time ago. My mother said my first word was "Why", and that characteristic as taken me through 19 years of going to college part time, while I worked to help Michael raise our family.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 3, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Essex is a county in England.....which borders Greater London to the north. It sticks into the sea, and is often mocked because of some of it's less educated women, who tend to be blonde, wear white stilettos , and talk in a way unrecognisable by anybody else....which is a complete stereotype, and not true!



Ha Ha !  I know someone just like that.


----------



## Bee (Mar 3, 2014)

Have we met????:badgirl:


----------



## Ina (Mar 3, 2014)

Falcon, Are you coming "out" :Magnify:


----------



## Falcon (Mar 3, 2014)

The Walmart T-shirts are rather benign compared to what I've seen around. Not much to get  excited about;

although I  can see why you might object to them.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm not even going to touch the subject everyone's discussing, stereotypes. Oh what the hell, yes I will.
Everyone is so touchy these days, it makes you afraid to open your mouth for fear of offending someone.
So much NOT A BIG DEAL.
And I don't mean just these t-shirts sold at Walmart (and I'm sure many other shops as well).
I am talking about how easily people seem to be going overboard with their reactions to all 'insults' in general.
I draw the line at bullying. 
And I don't see these T-shirts as bullying. They just make the wearer look foolish.


----------



## Ina (Mar 3, 2014)

Falcon, That didn't come out as I meant it to. I meant the opposite of in. Are you coming out to play with us, is what I meant. I have foot in mouth disease.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 3, 2014)

My Father was President of the Massachusetts Order of Hibernians, Ive been to some of their club meeting and then to the bar after the meetings with my Dad.I was only 10 or so.
 I can tell you those guys know how to have fun at their club,drinking,fighting,yelling so for them to protest about a T-shirt is rediculous.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 3, 2014)

Gael said:


> http://www.irishcentral.com/roots/W...ricks-Day-shirts-slammed-as-hypocritical.html



Geesh, how are they getting away with that?


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 3, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> My Father was President of the Massachusetts Order of Hibernians, Ive been to some of their club meeting and then to the bar after the meetings with my Dad.I was only 10 or so.
> I can tell you those guys know how to have fun at their club,drinking,fighting,yelling so for them to protest about a T-shirt is rediculous.



I guess I'm seeing it both ways now that I read your post Davey, you mean the Irish should take pride in those shirts, think they are funny.  Well that's what I would do, I'm all for laughing at myself.  I suppose some more staunch types might take offense.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 3, 2014)

Ina said:


> Falcon, That didn't come out as I meant it to. I meant the opposite of in. Are you coming out to play with us, is what I meant. I have foot in mouth disease.



Ina, quit knocking yourself, you are one of the nicest people on this forum, one of my faves!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 3, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> I'm not even going to touch the subject everyone's discussing, stereotypes. Oh what the hell, yes I will.
> Everyone is so touchy these days, it makes you afraid to open your mouth for fear of offending someone.
> So much NOT A BIG DEAL.
> And I don't mean just these t-shirts sold at Walmart (and I'm sure many other shops as well).
> ...



Yes, well said Lois.   I think folks are looking for a reason to get ticked off or offended, maybe a way to sue someone.  It's all goin down though, I don't think things will be getting better.  Sorry if I sound like a pessimist, it just seems like sad reality to me.


----------



## Ina (Mar 3, 2014)

Davey , We were worried about you. You OK now?  :hatoff:


----------



## Gael (Mar 4, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Essex is a county in England.....which borders Greater London to the north. It sticks into the sea, and is often mocked because of some of it's less educated women, who tend to be blonde, wear white stilettos , and talk in a way unrecognisable by anybody else....which is a complete stereotype, and not true!



I watched the series at times and found them charming. Same as with some other English groups that get mocked such as Eastenders. I tend to gravitate towards the working class types whose accents I find more interesting and enjoyable.

Now Made in Chelsea is the opposite and I don't find them quite as interesting but still watchable because it's such a different world then I came from and I like looking into new and different cultures. Well it's new to me!layful:

Here the ones in West Belfast are most interesting to me due to their more extreme accents and also they have the wit. But they get stereotyped and rididiculed for political reasons and bigotry. They're my favorite though in the north and have a good friend from that area.


----------



## Gael (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 4, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I guess I'm seeing it both ways now that I read your post Davey, you mean the Irish should take pride in those shirts, think they are funny. Well that's what I would do, I'm all for laughing at myself. I suppose some more staunch types might take offense.



Those t shirt have a very short life when one is at the Irish bar for hours.


----------



## Michael. (Mar 4, 2014)

.

..

.​


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey, when is Saint Patties Day??


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Those t shirt have a very short life when one is at the Irish bar for hours.



I would sure like to go to a real, Irish pub on St. Patricks day, what a blast!!  Do they still favor warm beer though?  That's one thing I don't think I could enjoy, ice, cold dark for me


----------



## Sid (Mar 4, 2014)

Gael said:


> http://www.irishcentral.com/roots/W...ricks-Day-shirts-slammed-as-hypocritical.html



  Seems to me,The Ancient Order of Hibernians needs to learn to recognize real problems instead of making one up.

  I agree with Jillaroo people need to learn to laugh and go on.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Hey, when is Saint Patties Day??



Monday, March 17th.  Cold light for me Nwlady (Fosters).  When I was young, all I remember is the Kiss Me I'm Irish buttons (I didn't wear them, I'm not Irish), and we always wore something green on St. Patricks Day.  I don't go out to celebrate it, most I would do is maybe make a nice corned beef and cabbage...corned beef is always on sale around the holiday.  Lots of green beer being enjoyed by many though, and although those t-shirts may be offensive I know there's a market for them, as many Irish and non-Irish will be wearing them as they celebrate. :drinking:


----------



## Casper (Mar 4, 2014)

_*I don't find those Tshirts offensive either......
I always remember when it's St Patrick's Day as it's the day after my birthday.....
Catholic education but it's the only saint's day I remember....ops1:*_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2014)

I remember St. Valentines Day.   Catholic grade school in da house! layful:


----------



## Gael (Mar 5, 2014)

The Irish stereotypes are alive and well here I see. Just carrying on a very old tradition:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Irish_sentiment


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 5, 2014)

Wait 'til we start in on the Polacks ...  :rofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 5, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Monday, March 17th.  Cold light for me Nwlady (Fosters).  When I was young, all I remember is the Kiss Me I'm Irish buttons (I didn't wear them, I'm not Irish), and we always wore something green on St. Patricks Day.  I don't go out to celebrate it, most I would do is maybe make a nice corned beef and cabbage...corned beef is always on sale around the holiday.  Lots of green beer being enjoyed by many though, and although those t-shirts may be offensive I know there's a market for them, as many Irish and non-Irish will be wearing them as they celebrate. :drinking:



for sure on the t shirt thing.  When I first saw them (the post) I thought it was "off color" but then when I got to thinking about it, there's stuff of all kinds out there that can be taken as offensive, and people seem to jump at the chance to take offense.

Anyway, I remember St. Patricks day the same way you do, I hadn't remembered the buttons but I do now I don't go out at all Seabreeze, I say I would but I haven't "gone out" since I was late 20's.  Not a night-life person.  That sandwich sure sounds good though, might have to make me one of those  I do like a dark beer or red wine on occasion (let's see, I need to get an occasion though, lol).


----------



## Gael (Mar 5, 2014)

nwlady said:


> for sure on the t shirt thing.  When I first saw them (the post) I thought it was "off color" but then when I got to thinking about it, there's stuff of all kinds out there that can be taken as offensive, and people seem to jump at the chance to take offense.
> 
> Anyway, I remember St. Patricks day the same way you do, I hadn't remembered the buttons but I do now I don't go out at all Seabreeze, I say I would but I haven't "gone out" since I was late 20's.  Not a night-life person.  That sandwich sure sounds good though, might have to make me one of those  I do like a dark beer or red wine on occasion (let's see, I need to get an occasion though, lol).



The problem I have, and I put up a link which would be helpful in explaining this, is what it leads to. The ridicule desensitizes people and they consciously or unconsciously start to believe the stereotypes and form opinions.

In the case of the Irish, it led to job and housing discrimination not to mention personal bigotries. And here in N Ireland it's caused thousands of deaths.

I just don't find ethnic slurs amusing for any group, never did, never will. And will always oppose them.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 5, 2014)

Long, long ago that disgusting establishment MacCrap was pushing green shakes (notice the lack of "milk") to supposedly honor(?) St. Patrick.  The very idea made me nauseous.  One fine morning, walking to work (ah, those were the days -- walking to work), saw one tossed in the gutter with green plastic goop splashed out and my beliefs were vindicated.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 5, 2014)

Gael said:


> The problem I have, and I put up a link which would be helpful in explaining this, is what it leads to. The ridicule desensitizes people and they consciously or unconsciously start to believe the stereotypes and form opinions.
> 
> In the case of the Irish, it led to job and housing discrimination not to mention personal bigotries. And here in N Ireland it's caused thousands of deaths.
> 
> I just don't find ethnic slurs amusing for any group, never did, never will. And will always oppose them.



You are right about the ethnic slurs, I know I have laughed at them time and time again, without thinking of the "snow ball effect" it can have.  The other night I was watching an old movie, pretty much all I watch, and I was actually shocked to hear some fun being made of different ethnic groups.  So in some ways, those things have improved but as long as there is life on Earth, this kind of think will exist.  I'm not saying each of us shouldn't try to be more aware of ourselves and how we are treating others, that's for sure.  There was something came to me lastnight, oh I remember.

I'll make a new paragraph, just because.  But I realized I had been "talking about" a person on here that could very well be reading these forums, she's a movie star but hey, she could easily be reading.  We were talking about the face surgery thing in Hollywood.  It made me stop and think because I wouldn't want her to be hurt by what I said, I was saying I was sad for her and all that.  Anyway, I'm glad when I get those eye-openers, and that is part of why I like being here, you hear what others have to say, and how they see it.


----------



## Gael (Mar 5, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Wait 'til we start in on the Polacks ...  :rofl:



Equal opportunity abuser.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 5, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I'll make a new paragraph, just because.  But I realized I had been "talking about" a person on here that could very well be reading these forums, she's a movie star but hey, she could easily be reading.  We were talking about the face surgery thing in Hollywood.  It made me stop and think because I wouldn't want her to be hurt by what I said, I was saying I was sad for her and all that.  Anyway, I'm glad when I get those eye-openers, and that is part of why I like being here, you hear what others have to say, and how they see it.



We all can make the choice of whether to be hurt or not, and that's a much more doable option than legislating what people think and say. 

Unfortunately some aren't capable of getting beyond the words thrown at them - they have to use their proxies (lawyers) to fight their battles for them, being too weak themselves to do so.

As for Hollywood types - hey, you want to put it out there for public consumption the first thing you'd better learn is to take the bad with the good. It's like the writers that cry and throw fits when they get a bad review - get over it, that's life.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 5, 2014)

There's a fine line between fun, funny and mean, cruel.  I like taking it to the edge but never cross it.


----------



## Gael (Mar 5, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Long, long ago that disgusting establishment MacCrap was pushing green shakes (notice the lack of "milk") to supposedly honor(?) St. Patrick.  The very idea made me nauseous.  One fine morning, walking to work (ah, those were the days -- walking to work), saw one tossed in the gutter with green plastic goop splashed out and my beliefs were vindicated.



:eeew:Guiness is the respectable route to go!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 5, 2014)

Gael said:


> Equal opportunity abuser.



Sidney, what did he do now??


----------



## That Guy (Mar 5, 2014)

Gael said:


> :eeew:Guiness is the respectable route to go!



I'll raise a pint to that.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 5, 2014)

That Guy said:


> There's a fine line between fun, funny and mean, cruel.  I like taking it to the edge but never cross it.



I like doing this too but only with folks I know will dish it back, or, that start it, LOL!!  I mean it's like my sis saying she loved taking me swimming when I was a tot, but I kept getting out of the bag.  I know she doesn't mean itmg::noway:


----------



## Gael (Mar 6, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I'll raise a pint to that.



:thumbsup1:


----------



## Gael (Mar 6, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I would sure like to go to a real, Irish pub on St. Patricks day, what a blast!!  Do they still favor warm beer though?  That's one thing I don't think I could enjoy, ice, cold dark for me



Get ye over here, Nw! And the beer is most certainly not warm! But Guinness is my drink of choice. Doubt you'd like that though, it's not a woman's drink. 

You would like the music and the craic as they call it here. Not the drug, the conversation and jokes!


----------



## Bee (Mar 6, 2014)

I can remember when Guinness was drunk by mainly women and in particular nursing mothers to help with the breast milk.

Apart from the nursing mothers Guinness in England was regarded as a woman's drink.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 6, 2014)

_I love a good Guinness Gael_:cheers1:


----------



## Gael (Mar 6, 2014)

Bee said:


> I can remember when Guinness was drunk by mainly women and in particular nursing mothers to help with the breast milk.
> 
> Apart from the nursing mothers Guinness in England was regarded as a woman's drink.



Those days are gone for sure in Ireland at least. In fact it's just about considered an older man's drink as the young ones don't go for it much. But I know many here have told me how in maternity wards the new mothers would be offered Guinness as it was thought to give them nutrients and strength. 

Actually it does contain some measure of B vitamins. I just like it but never have found a female in Ireland who downs pints of Guinness and I do get curious looks.

I used to have dark German beer in the US so when I came to Ireland I wanted to try the Guinness. My husband warned me that it was an acquired taste. Well, I acquired it right away!:unconscious:


----------



## Gael (Mar 6, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _I love a good Guinness Gael_:cheers1:



Good girl! Next round is on me!:applause:


----------



## Sid (Mar 6, 2014)

Well it seems like a few drinks and everbody has forgot all about them nasty offensive shirts.  /:^)


----------



## Bee (Mar 6, 2014)

:lofl:.....@ Sid


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 6, 2014)

Sid said:


> Well it seems like a few drinks and everbody has forgot all about them nasty offensive shirts.  /:^)



*What nasty T shirts*:grin:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 7, 2014)

Sid said:


> Well it seems like a few drinks and everbody has forgot all about them nasty offensive shirts.  /:^)



Did somebody say Wet T-Shirt Contest!?!?!?!?


----------



## Sid (Mar 11, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Did somebody say Wet T-Shirt Contest!?!?!?!?




   Where When Did I miss it already?


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 11, 2014)

_*Sorry Sid it's the quick or the dead when it comes to wet t shirts*_  :lofl:


----------



## Sid (Mar 12, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _*Sorry Sid it's the quick or the dead when it comes to wet t shirts*_  :lofl:





     I don't suppose there's even the slightest chance?   ^


----------

